# Hunting > Hunting >  Kaimai hunting areas

## James sully

Was wondering what areas have higher deer numbers so I can get my first deer

----------


## Sniper

Probably not the place to start to be honest mate. Very thick and low numbers.

----------


## James sully

What would be a good place to get my first deer without to much hassle

----------


## veitnamcam

Probably a paid guided hunt on private property.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

> What would be a good place to get my first deer without to much hassle


Oh cool...hassle free deer...I will be watching this topic

----------


## Luke.S

> What would be a good place to get my first deer without to much hassle


Sounds like you are keen to put in the hard yards, haha! 
Get your boots on, grab your gun and daypack, pick a spot and go for a walk, you aren't gonna shoot one sitting behind your computer so instead of asking about good spots to get your first deer go for a wander and find some of your own spots, thats half the fun! Good luck!

----------


## James sully

Don't mind putting in the hard yards, just wanting places to bag a deer over a weekend , not a week

----------


## Pengy

Get yourself a couple of good book and do some homework first mate. 
Judging from your other posts you have a lot to learn. Nothing wrong with asking here, but walk before you run .

----------


## phillipgr

> Don't mind putting in the hard yards, just wanting places to bag a deer over a weekend , not a week


Realistically if you're new to hunting it will take longer than a weekend to bag a deer on public land. Not to try put you off mate; fresh air is good regardless of the hunting. No shame in going private to get you started.

----------


## phillipgr

> Realistically if you're new to hunting it will take longer than a weekend to bag a deer on public land. Not to try put you off mate; fresh air is good regardless of the hunting. No shame in going private to get you started.


I can say that because it took me wayyy longer haha

----------


## Pengy

James. Do you have any contacts in Hamilton that could take you under their wing and show you the ropes ? If not, then maybe consider joining your local hunting club or Deerstalkers

----------


## James sully

Fuck all I asked was where's some good places

----------


## Spook

> Fuck all I asked was where's some good places


And you really expect people to jump out of the shadows with these spots?

----------


## Shamus

> Fuck all I asked was where's some good places


lolz

----------


## James sully

If I wanted a cum back I"d wipe it off ur mums chin.

----------


## Pengy

You are not helping yourself

----------


## Spook

> If I wanted a cum back I"d wipe it off ur mums chin.


Now now Jimmy, settle down

----------


## veitnamcam

Generally speaking, joining up any hunting forum and asking for the honey spots right off the bat is considered bad form.
However this is the best one out there and a lot of experienced members on here are quite happy to take a newbie under there wing and show them the basics,providing they show the right attitude.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## James sully

Veitnamcam is literacy the only good cunt on here, a few others are becoming the reason why no one in my generation is hunting.

----------


## Pengy

Me thinks you are not reading peoples answers if that is what you think
And I don't know what Cam`s spelling ability has to do with anything  :Grin:

----------


## James sully

Fuck, u Nd the spoon or spook cunt Idk are getting on my fukin nerve. Mind ur own business u stupid old pricks.

----------


## veitnamcam

I don't think you quite got the gist of my post.

Your attitude will get you nowhere on this forum(or any other for that matter)

The people you have been insulting are the ones who would most likely have taken you for a hunt, but you have fucked that up well and truly.

As I said, most people are only too happy to help out a keen new hunter who has the right attitude.

You have a long way to go there.

Stop posting for a while and go read threw the magazine section.
When you have absorbed all the storys there you will have an idea both how it works here and how to hunt.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Pengy

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> Fuck, u Nd the spoon or spook cunt Idk are getting on my fukin nerve. Mind ur own business u stupid old pricks.


And I luv u 2 Jimmy...would love to take you hunting and slip you a little something.

----------


## Pengy

Roofies ?

----------


## veitnamcam

> Roofies ?


1080 I am guessing  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spook

> 1080 I am guessing 
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


Big black dog, actually...I bring the dog

----------


## H&K MAN

> Veitnamcam is literacy the only good cunt on here, a few others are becoming the reason why no one in my generation is hunting.


If you want an EASY Deer try the SUPERMARKET :XD:  :XD:

----------


## James sully

Fuck do you honestly want this to get messy cunt.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha youre the mess mate. Got ya rags?

----------


## nelpop

I would stay out of the Kiamais. for someone with no or little experiance it would be a waste of time. When I first started to hunt there it took 6 monthys before I got one and thats considered good.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Pengy

> Fuck do you honestly want this to get messy cunt.


Funniest post ever  :Thumbsup:   Got to love the youth of today

----------


## Spook

> Fuck do you honestly want this to get messy cunt.


Voted as post of the day

----------


## nelpop

With a mouth like that whats to love????????? :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## bully

> Fuck do you honestly want this to get messy cunt.


haha

----------


## Sniper

> I would stay out of the Kiamais. for someone with no or little experiance it would be a waste of time. *When I first started to hunt there it took 6 monthys before I got one* and thats considered good.


Stop showing off man  :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

Kaimais mate that's the place walk in for about two days! Well all come to your funeral with pleasure, you dumb arse! FFS learn some respect and I hope you don't have an FAL cause that's an insult to all others with one, what a fucking loser! :X X:

----------


## Aly

@James sully 
Hey mate can you make an introduction post on the forum "Introduce yourself?", tell us more about you and where you're from, what you want out of this forum (learning and stuff), what kind of hunter you are, guns you have etc 

This forum is the kind of place where it's more of the "Hunting Community" and you'd do well to make friends, not enemies, since there's craploads of highly experienced and knowledgeable hunters on here - people perfectly happy to help out keen as hunters, but I feel like you've make have come off on the wrong foot here and both sides have taken things the wrong way (it's kinda obvious you're feeling defensive). 

Introduce yourself so we can get to know ya and what you want (so we don't all think you're some computer troller/spammer and an actual real guy) and get some understanding here. 
(I'm a newbie on here so don't ask me for advice, but as a newbie to NZHS I can tell ya people here are happy to point keen hunters in the right directions and even offer to take you out with them to bag your first deer if you're happy enough to contribute and chat well with them  :Thumbsup:  )

Also hit up the local library because I recently found a book in mine that had practically a dictionary to all the places in NZ, North and South Island, you can locate deer. Don't have the name of it but that's about as much help as I can give you  :Wink:

----------


## Pengy

Nice post Aly. 
Unfortunately I took James to be not so much defensive, as downright offensive right from the word go, and I don't think I am alone. You just cant help some people

----------


## H&K MAN

> Fuck do you honestly want this to get messy cunt.


 Suggest you get a job in the Army as a Live Target. :3 8 14:

----------


## Gapped axe

Crikey you guys are hard on the young bugga. Come with me jimmy i'll take you out  for a walk, and bring your attitude you will need it.

----------


## 257weatherby

[QUOTE=Spook;275746]And I luv u 2 Jimmy...would love to take you hunting and slip you a little something.[/QUOT

You think maybe Jimmies got a purty mouth?, (he already squeals like a pig!) :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

I was going to get big-foot to take him to Bastard Hill and get him to carry a pack. sorry big-foot

----------


## Wild game havester

Joined in july ,
31 posts to date, 
obviously a lot to say. 
Posted today at 5.50 pm done and dusted by 9.45 pm. Short attention span or past bed time. they grow out of the temper tantrums. 

 :Fighting:  :Fighting:  :Disapointed:

----------


## Pengy

Watch this space  :Wink:

----------


## Rusky

This cracked me up when I looked at his profile:

"James sully has not made any friends yet".

----------


## big_foot

> I was going to get big-foot to take him to Bastard Hill and get him to carry a pack. sorry big-foot


Thats actually a bloody good idea, I once saw a dude get sluged in the guts with a dead wallaby, wanted to try it ever since.....dont think I could stop at just one though :Omg:

----------


## GMH72

Wow this was interesting...its started off OK and went down hill quickly. Just going to read through some of the other posts now...

----------


## Daggers_187

Just drive up to the Ureweras and park your car at Ruatahuna or Minginui and jump into the bush there for a few hours. Heaps of deer there. You're guaranteed to shoot one.

----------


## Danny

> Wow this was interesting...its started off OK and went down hill quickly. Just going to read through some of the other posts now...


It brightened my day up no 
-end, better than Shortland Street!

----------


## mohawk

> This cracked me up when I looked at his profile:
> 
> "James sully has not made any friends yet".


Found him on facebook , Must be the same guys cause no friends there either..
https://www.facebook.com/james.sully.359/friends

----------


## POME

I really hope this boy stays around for a while he's cracking me up. But i really really hope he does not have or will ever have a FAL. You do have to worry.

----------


## mikee

> I don't think you quite got the gist of my post.
> 
> Your attitude will get you nowhere on this forum(or any other for that matter)
> 
> The people you have been insulting are the ones who would most likely have taken you for a hunt, but you have fucked that up well and truly.
> 
> As I said, most people are only too happy to help out a keen new hunter who has the right attitude.
> 
> You have a long way to go there.
> ...


I could take him fishing, he could check the bottom hardness, or catch the anchor befor it hits the bottom to save wear and tear  :Grin:

----------


## mikee

> It brightened my day up no 
> -end, better than Shortland Street!


Amen to that.

----------


## Tararua Phil

All the guy asked was where he could get his first deer. 
There's no reason to get nasty & personal.If you guys can't be civil just don't give  him the info & leave it @ that.

----------


## 257weatherby

> All the guy asked was where he could get his first deer. 
> There's no reason to get nasty & personal.If you guys can't be civil just don't give  him the info & leave it @ that.


This is an internet forum, sometimes you just gotta feed the troll, why? cause it's there!

----------


## veitnamcam

> All the guy asked was where he could get his first deer. 
> There's no reason to get nasty & personal.If you guys can't be civil just don't give  him the info & leave it @ that.


The first two pages were all good advice, then he got rude and offensive because he didn't get the gps marks to everyone's favorite slip/clearing/wallow within ten minutes of joining.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mohawk

> All the guy asked was where he could get his first deer. 
> There's no reason to get nasty & personal.If you guys can't be civil just don't give  him the info & leave it @ that.


So what does insulting Spooks mum have to do with getting his first deer  ?

----------


## TJM

Just have to get out and try some of the spots on public land ( national parks) find some areas you are comfortable with, read a few books take it all in and eventually you will get a chance for a shot. sometimes newbys get lucky and bag one quickly but for most of us it takes time , learning the areas , best time of the year for tops , bush etc but most of all enjoy the total experience.....

----------


## Froggy

It took me a year and a half walking in Kaimais before i found a deer. I learnt how to hunt without any advice or anyone to help, Now i would say 90% of trips i see or hear one. freezer always has venison in it.

Nothing beats learning by your own mistakes and exploring. Think anywhere in kaimias worth a trip.

----------


## Scouser

> It took me a year and a half walking in Kaimais before i found a deer. I learnt how to hunt without any advice or anyone to help, Now i would say 90% of trips i see or hear one. freezer always has venison in it.
> 
> Nothing beats learning by your own mistakes and exploring. Think anywhere in kaimias worth a trip.


Welcome to the forum Froggy, well done mate, thats the attitude....

what VC said, put some hard yards in, listen, learn, then forum members will gladly volunteer to help you out, took me over a year to drop one, many (too many) fruitless weekends seeing nothing....

all makes up for it when you get your first!!!!!!

----------


## Dynastar27

wow man I have never laughed so hard

----------


## dave-m

If he actually gets off his arse and has a look in the Kaimai's, he'll get his deer. A heap of deer in there. A forum search would show the obvious access points..... 
 :3 8 14:

----------


## mucko

> I can say that because it took me wayyy longer haha


It took a while aye @phillipgr but you were out there learning at every chance humping your pack anywhere and everywhere. then the hard work paid off and now your taking deer more often then not. cant shoot deer with a keyboard  @James sully get a book like hunting smarter HUNTING SMARTER get out there and look for footprints and shit and keep walking untill you find fresh sign. no substitute for getting out there.

----------


## mucko

> If I wanted a cum back I"d wipe it off ur mums chin.


 @James sully with a comment like that you just fucked off 3800 members on this forum who most likely wont help you out now, insulting people isnt the wisest way to enlist there help.

----------


## mucko

> I was going to get big-foot to take him to Bastard Hill and get him to carry a pack. sorry big-foot


 @big_foot might even shoot the deer butcher it and carry it out to  :ORLY:  i think bastard hill would be a good place for this chap he would be to fucked to abuse anyone let alone shoot a deer

----------


## Gibo

Hes been and gone bro. Trolled for an evening, made us laugh then crawled back under his rock  :Grin:

----------


## Dougie

> Don't mind putting in the hard yards, just wanting places to bag a deer over a weekend , not a week


A week? A fucking week? 

I've edited this post so many times and still can't think of anything particularly nice to say! I wonder if I could ask my AO if we could also add an IQ And spelling test to the FAL application... *sigh*

The best thing that came out of this thread is that everyone can clearly see what a GC Ally is and maybe she'll be getting a beautiful black rifle one day...

----------


## Nibblet

> A week? A fucking week? 
> 
> I've edited this post so many times and still can't think of anything particularly nice to say! I wonder if I could ask my AO if we could also add an IQ And spelling test to the FAL application... *sigh*
> 
> The best thing that came out of this thread is that everyone can clearly see what a GC Ally is and maybe she'll be getting a beautiful black rifle one day...


Thnak goddd speelin ant r reciremnt, id bee foukd.

 @Aly, even more reason to pull finger on the licence, possible free big black one.

----------


## Scouser

"possible free big black one."

Easy tiger, thats a young lady your referring too!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aly

> Thnak goddd speelin ant r reciremnt, id bee foukd.
> 
>  @Aly, even more reason to pull finger on the licence, possible free big black one.


Shouldn't be too far off, it's in the works ... hopefully haha! (Employment status still pending to afford some things as I'm broke. Below the poverty-line broke!  :Wink:  ) @Dougie Cheers for that matey! I'm going to email you in a week about the deets of coming up to Wellington at the end of the month, coz I'd been keen to meet ya and get up to something!  :Thumbsup: 

Also this is a pretty dead horse here being beaten. And I've seen a lot of dead horses, you don't wanna touch them  :Wink:  bury and it leave it be!

----------


## Nibblet

> Shouldn't be too far off, it's in the works ... hopefully haha! (Employment status still pending to afford some things as I'm broke. Below the poverty-line broke!  ) @Dougie Cheers for that matey! I'm going to email you in a week about the deets of coming up to Wellington at the end of the month, coz I'd been keen to meet ya and get up to something! 
> 
> Also this is a pretty dead horse here being beaten. And I've seen a lot of dead horses, you don't wanna touch them  bury and it leave it be!


If there's things you need never be too proud to ask. You never know,  things like a-cat safes with all the e cat upgrades that have gone on in recent times may be lying around. I would donate one to you if I lived closer.

----------


## BushHunter

wow what a thread haha.

----------


## Dougie

Sweet @Aly I'm headed away for a long weekend end of the month, let me know your dates chick and see if we can catch up.

----------


## possummatti

Hey guys
I headed up Thompsons track on Saturday for a look around and couldn't believe the state of the track. there's about 6 good sections that are fully wiped out or covered by slips. I believe  the council recon $180,000 to fix the track but to be fair I cant see the track being open to bikes or 4x4s again. Bit of a shame for the bikes and that but good for the hunters. Oh wait that's right halve the bush is missing up there now thanks to logging.

----------


## Ryan

Ah okay, this is the thread were James Sullly goes full-retard. Now I know why everyone thinks he's such a drop kick.

----------


## Dynastar27

were is your mate @Gibo he gone in to hiding ?
 @Spook must be missing him as well was good sport for him

----------


## Gibo

Who's mate am I? Or was that two questions? James was a troll mate, let him go and be free under his bridge

----------


## mucko

> Who's mate am I? Or was that two questions? James was a troll mate, let him go and be free under his bridge


 i will be your mate @Gibo you seem harmless enough

----------


## Gibo

> i will be your mate @Gibo you seem harmless enough


ha ha cheers bro!

----------


## Spook

> Hey guys
> I headed up Thompsons track on Saturday for a look around and couldn't believe the state of the track. there's about 6 good sections that are fully wiped out or covered by slips. I believe  the council recon $180,000 to fix the track but to be fair I cant see the track being open to bikes or 4x4s again. Bit of a shame for the bikes and that but good for the hunters. Oh wait that's right halve the bush is missing up there now thanks to logging.


I rode a horse to the top of the track on Sunday, so it cant be too bad...if those that ride bikes or quads want to put their hand in their pocket for a few dollars to help the council, that would be good...otherwise I don't give a rats arse if they have to walk in. The logging in and around Thompsons Track is on either on private land or forest managed land, you should really be hunting on DoC land, stretch your legs a bit to find it.

----------


## Gibo

> I rode a horse to the top of the track on Sunday, so it cant be too bad...if those that ride bikes or quads want to put their hand in their pocket for a few dollars to help the council, that would be good...otherwise I don't give a rats arse if they have to walk in. The logging in and around Thompsons Track is on either on private land or forest managed land, you should really be hunting on DoC land, stretch your legs a bit to find it.


Ebf had a spare rats arse floating around mate.

----------


## Spook

> were is your mate @Gibo he gone in to hiding ?
>  @Spook must be missing him as well was good sport for him


Yes @Dynastar27 I do miss Jimmy, I could see him and me sitting around a campfire singing Kumbaya...there is so much I could teach him...manners for starters...and my dear ol'mum would like a word with him as well.

----------


## Happy

> Yes @Dynastar27 I do miss Jimmy, I could see him and me sitting around a campfire singing Kumbaya...there is so much I could teach him...manners for starters...and my dear ol'mum would like a word with him as well.


 And before he could say "Im not that kinda boy " He would be !!!!   :Thumbsup: 

 Time we caught up for a beer Spook ??

----------


## Dundee

> Ebf had a spare rats arse floating around mate.


Nah I got the rats ass!! :Grin:

----------


## Spook

> And before he could say "Im not that kinda boy " He would be !!!!  
> 
>  Time we caught up for a beer Spook ??


sounds like a plan...catching up for a beer, that is

----------


## Rushy

> sounds like a plan...catching up for a beer, that is


Make sure it is Waikato the both of you.

----------


## Gibo

> Make sure it is Waikato the both of you.


Be export for happy and red for spook  :Sick:

----------


## Spook

> Make sure it is Waikato the both of you.


I am a pensioner now so don't need to drink shit beer, getting quite a taste for Cody's after a grateful person dropped a couple of cartons off.

----------


## Spook

> Be export for happy and red for spook


Already got a ban on wankers, .243's and 6.5's on the property so may as well ban Y-kato as well

----------


## Rushy

> Already got a ban on wankers, .243's and 6.5's on the property so may as well ban Y-kato as well


Don't be silly Spook. Waikato has been improving bowel movements for over sixty years.  You couldn't possibly ban it.

----------


## Gibo

> I am a pensioner now so don't need to drink shit beer, getting quite a taste for Cody's after a grateful person dropped a couple of cartons off.


Oh no. Don't need to drink shit beer so you drink shit bourbon mixed with shit coke  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Oh no. Don't need to drink shit beer so you drink shit bourbon mixed with shit coke


From a shit bloody can Gibo.

----------


## Spook

> Oh no. Don't need to drink shit beer so you drink shit bourbon mixed with shit coke


The bonuses of old age is we don't have to show maturity in our drinking or our women

----------


## Spook

> From a shit bloody can Gibo.


They put your choice of crap in cans as well

----------


## Rushy

> They put your choice of crap in cans as well


Only as converter training aids for bourbon and coke can drinkers Spook.

----------


## Spook

> Only as converter training aids for bourbon and coke can drinkers Spook.


I cant be converted to Waikato as I have been there done that with the slops and moved on to way better drinks...maybe time you broadened your horizons as well.

----------


## Rushy

> I cant be converted to Waikato as I have been there done that with the slops and moved on to way better drinks...maybe time you broadened your horizons as well.


Ha ha ha ha if only you knew.

----------


## possummatti

> I rode a horse to the top of the track on Sunday, so it cant be too bad...if those that ride bikes or quads want to put their hand in their pocket for a few dollars to help the council, that would be good...otherwise I don't give a rats arse if they have to walk in. The logging in and around Thompsons Track is on either on private land or forest managed land, you should really be hunting on DoC land, stretch your legs a bit to find it.


U rode a horse up there on Sunday ? id like to see proof of that. what about that slip of rocks farther up the track . how in hell did u get a horse over that. as far I I know the top of thompsons is doc land mate

----------


## Pengy

@Spook. C`mon old fella. I am looking forward to this one  :Wink:

----------


## Spook

> U rode a horse up there on Sunday ? id like to see proof of that. what about that slip of rocks farther up the track . how in hell did u get a horse over that. as far I I know the top of thompsons is doc land mate



There you go...photo taken Sunday...check out a topic I started "off for a ride" elsewhere on this forum...go back up the track, there is plenty of hoof prints and piles of horse shit to prove we made it to the top. As for getting past the pile of rocks...'spook taps the side of his nose'
You are right, the top of Thompsons is DoC land but you were talking about the pines which are not on DoC land.

----------


## Spook

> @Spook. C`mon old fella. I am looking forward to this one


I was busy putting it together @Pengy

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 28035
> There you go...photo taken Sunday...check out a topic I started "off for a ride" elsewhere on this forum...go back up the track, there is plenty of hoof prints and piles of horse shit to prove we made it to the top. As for getting past the pile of rocks...'spook taps the side of his nose'
> You are right, the top of Thompsons is DoC land but you were talking about the pines which are not on DoC land.


Very composed reply  :Wink:

----------


## Spook

> Very composed reply


Thanks...sometimes I even surprise myself.

----------


## possummatti

> Attachment 28035
> There you go...photo taken Sunday...check out a topic I started "off for a ride" elsewhere on this forum...go back up the track, there is plenty of hoof prints and piles of horse shit to prove we made it to the top. As for getting past the pile of rocks...'spook taps the side of his nose'
> You are right, the top of Thompsons is DoC land but you were talking about the pines which are not on DoC land.


haha ur a bloody legend  . wouldn't have beleaved it if I didn't see it.

----------


## Gibo

> haha ur a bloody legend  . wouldn't have beleaved it if I didn't see it.


You never seen the Kaimai Pegasus herd?

----------


## Rushy

That ended without any blood on the moon. Must be mellowing.

----------


## Gapped axe

I was waiting for a slice of humble possum pie

----------


## Hunt4life

Well that was a bloody entertaining thread! Poor young James. A rough lesson in etiquette. 
I was about to phone Spook with an offer of a box of Codys for friendly advice on where is worthwhile in the Kaimais, until I read his 'offensive' comment about banning 6.5s from his property. Wash ya mouth out Spook! No Codys from me mate

----------


## nz_hunter

I'm now rather scared to post on this forum asking for help on where to start and so forth. I try my hardest to no offend or step on anybodys toes but by the looks of this I feel like I might habe already. With my last thread regarding blocks out of the Naki to hunt for deer in I felt like it was worthy of asking as I've had no luck here when trying to hunt them. But I definitely feel as though I would have offended people by simply asking where to start off instead of trying a random block. 
I thought it was the purpose of the forum for young keen hunters like myself to be able to ask for a starting hand but I'm now very hesitant and not sure what I can and can not ask. 
I apologise if I've offended people by asking for a hand in finding a different block to start in but I had tried as much as I could.

Just hope you guys on here don't think I'm another James Sully.

----------


## Toby

Some people get pissed when people come asking for places to hunt. Lot's of guys spend many hours hunting themselves to find places to hunt that have animals so when someone comes along and asks where the deer are you can see why they get a bit pissed. Why should they do all the hard work and tell someone they dont know where to go.

I don't have a solid view on it myself but there are just guys that will share and guys that won't.

Who gives a shit if asking where to hunt offends someone, if they get offended by that they should get off the internet. What pisses people off is talking about wiping cum off there mothers chins and all that shit. I thought it was good for a laugh but lots of people dont.

----------


## Pengy

Why are you scared? Have you told other members to f off etc etc, or made really crap comments about other members parentage ? No, I don't think you have. So fill ya boots, go ahead and ask to your hearts content. Unless you act as a rude obnoxious little prick, you will, I am sure, be treated with as much respect as any other forum member.

----------


## Dundee

> I'm now rather scared to post on this forum asking for help on where to start and so forth. I try my hardest to no offend or step on anybodys toes but by the looks of this I feel like I might habe already. With my last thread regarding blocks out of the Naki to hunt for deer in I felt like it was worthy of asking as I've had no luck here when trying to hunt them. But I definitely feel as though I would have offended people by simply asking where to start off instead of trying a random block. 
> I thought it was the purpose of the forum for young keen hunters like myself to be able to ask for a starting hand but I'm now very hesitant and not sure what I can and can not ask. 
> I apologise if I've offended people by asking for a hand in finding a different block to start in but I had tried as much as I could.
> 
> Just hope you guys on here don't think I'm another James Sully.


Someone will help you as you aren't rude,arrogant or abusive. :Thumbsup:   Good luck

----------


## 257weatherby

Fuck Buck Shelford, BRING BACK JAMES SULLY!!!!!!! :Psmiley:  :Psmiley:

----------


## Rushy

> Fuck Buck Shelford


Where? In the cauliflower ear?

----------


## Sniper

Has anyone posted the GPS coords yet? I had a look but didnt see them. PM is fine too.

----------


## Pengy

Posted that ages ago Sniper. Spot has been thrashed now.  :Wink: 

But just for you
18 48438
58 32078
Shhhh!!

----------


## Hunt4life

I haven't done a search Pengy, but isn't that the Beehive in Wellington?

----------


## Pengy

If it turns out to be the Beehive, I will resign from SAR forthwith  :Have A Nice Day: 

Topo map BD35 should narrow it down a bit

----------


## Hunt4life

> I'm now rather scared to post on this forum asking for help on where to start and so forth. I try my hardest to no offend or step on anybodys toes but by the looks of this I feel like I might habe already. With my last thread regarding blocks out of the Naki to hunt for deer in I felt like it was worthy of asking as I've had no luck here when trying to hunt them. But I definitely feel as though I would have offended people by simply asking where to start off instead of trying a random block. 
> I thought it was the purpose of the forum for young keen hunters like myself to be able to ask for a starting hand but I'm now very hesitant and not sure what I can and can not ask. 
> I apologise if I've offended people by asking for a hand in finding a different block to start in but I had tried as much as I could.
> 
> Just hope you guys on here don't think I'm another James Sully.


 @NZHunter... And any other young fellas or newbies to hunting. 

My father introduced me to hunting and after a few unsuccessful although bloody brilliant introductory deer hunting adventures, I was totally hooked. He however, was not. And neither were any of his mates, colleagues or brothers etc. So I'm a largely self taught hunter and I know exactly why you guys are asking for help and what level of help you're actually asking for. 
As I sought out older and experienced hunters who worked in gun shops etc and asked respectful questions of "where to go?", their answer was invariably "just study a topo map for good looking spots with clearings or open tops and go walk it and learn it". Thanks guys (ya wankers!). So I would buy up groceries etc, load up my pack and vehicle and head off for days and days wandering around the Kawekas or Ruahines or Te Urewera in areas with very few deer and, on a couple of occasions, sharing my 'good looking area' with arsehole helicopter meat shooters flying ahead of me and laying waste to any hope I had of encountering an "easy deer". Determined, although often driven close to tears of frustration, I joined the North Auckland NZDA... and again, generosity of useful information was less than forthcoming. I understand their reasons why, as there was a war going on at the time between helicopter hunters and ground hunters, and deer were in very short supply. But they certainly are not in short supply now and every hunter I speak to says the same..."it's never been so easy to find a deer". 
So my advice to you is, ask the same questions you did already, on this forum and at NZDA and of any hunters you meet in the bush. But with your emphasis being on respect for their knowledge and generosity with that info. If you meet and impress the right type of hunter, he'll likely take you under his wing and teach you all he knows...guys like me maybe. 
Last words of advice...slow down! Successful hunting requires great patience and understanding, so slow everything you want from hunting down and 'earn' your first deer. I assure you that when it comes, your sense of victory will be all the more profound.
Happy hunting mate  :Wink:

----------


## BushHunter

> Posted that ages ago Sniper. Spot has been thrashed now. 
> 
> But just for you
> 18 48438
> 58 32078
> Shhhh!!


 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Scouser

> @NZHunter... And any other young fellas or newbies to hunting. 
> 
> My father introduced me to hunting and after a few unsuccessful although bloody brilliant introductory deer hunting adventures, I was totally hooked. He however, was not. And neither were any of his mates, colleagues or brothers etc. So I'm a largely self taught hunter and I know exactly why you guys are asking for help and what level of help you're actually asking for. 
> As I sought out older and experienced hunters who worked in gun shops etc and asked respectful questions of "where to go?", their answer was invariably "just study a topo map for good looking spots with clearings or open tops and go walk it and learn it". Thanks guys (ya wankers!). So I would buy up groceries etc, load up my pack and vehicle and head off for days and days wandering around the Kawekas or Ruahines or Te Urewera in areas with very few deer and, on a couple of occasions, sharing my 'good looking area' with arsehole helicopter meat shooters flying ahead of me and laying waste to any hope I had of encountering an "easy deer". Determined, although often driven close to tears of frustration, I joined the North Auckland NZDA... and again, generosity of useful information was less than forthcoming. I understand their reasons why, as there was a war going on at the time between helicopter hunters and ground hunters, and deer were in very short supply. But they certainly are not in short supply now and every hunter I speak to says the same..."it's never been so easy to find a deer". 
> So my advice to you is, ask the same questions you did already, on this forum and at NZDA and of any hunters you meet in the bush. But with your emphasis being on respect for their knowledge and generosity with that info. If you meet and impress the right type of hunter, he'll likely take you under his wing and teach you all he knows...guys like me maybe. 
> Last words of advice...slow down! Successful hunting requires great patience and understanding, so slow everything you want from hunting down and 'earn' your first deer. I assure you that when it comes, your sense of victory will be all the more profound.
> Happy hunting mate



+1 great advice Hunt4life.... @nz_hunter....when i took up hunting about 18 months ago, i didnt have a clue where to start (still dont!) i decided to join this forum, (thank fuk) read every thread in the magazine section, bought a copy of 'spot X'
booked a guided hunt on a deer farm to learn the basics from an experienced hunter....then joined the NZ Deerstalkers (Auckland branch)....all this at least got me started.....

first two outings (both solo) got me out learning and making mistakes (its a loooong journey, get that into your head first) but on my second 'armed tramp' i saw my first ever wild deer (Sika) which gave me great confidence & encouragement!!

i had no 'hunting spots' because of course i was starting out.....i then went on a forum hunt/meet (Rushys Roost) where i met fellow forum members for a weekend hunt!
This was in the Whirinaki Forest, and I learned bush hunting techniques from Rushy (Yoda) this added to my skill set.I posted my many no shot weekends on the forum and other members saw I was keen as and PMd me advice and areas (Sako75, Pengy) but it still took me another year and many fruitless weekends before I finally secured my first kill

Looking back, it made it much more satisfying to have taken the animal by my own efforts, planning ect..

Use New Zealand Topographic Map - NZ Topo Map and google earth to find likely spots and get out there, fall over, miss shots, go 4-5-10 weekends without even seeing one, scream at yourself what the fuk am I trying to do out here, im useless.and eventually (theres NO timescale) youll do itbut only if you want to do it..the animal is not the goal, the journey is the goal......my 2c

----------


## Pengy

> 


Anyone found that Spot x yet ? @Spook

----------


## Rushy

Yoda you call me.  Pointed ears I don't have. Green I am not. @Scouser you are.

----------


## veitnamcam

Well put Scouser:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Scouser

> Yoda you call me.  Pointed ears I don't have. Green I am not. @Scouser you are.


Oh come on mate......when was the last time you looked in the mirror?......they get 'pointier' every year.....

and ive only known yer for two!!!!!!!........i mean were 'all' vain to a point....but come on!!!!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Oh come on mate......when was the last time you looked in the mirror?......they get 'pointier' every year.....
> 
> and ive only known yer for two!!!!!!!........i mean were 'all' vain to a point....but come on!!!!!!!


Hmmmm Prick you are!

----------


## Scouser

> Hmmmm Prick you are!


Haharrrrrrrrrr....love it mate.....looking forward to sharing your company soon.......wear a beanie over your lugs....

----------


## Rushy

Yep we will share a fire, a feed and a wee dram

----------


## NZHTR

The ole Kaimai's did a walk or three up there years back , there's a or at lest there used to be a hut top of the ridge , bout 2k walk north of the quarry up above face that ya can see back of Matamata had a helo pad between the hut and the ridge edge . East of the hut was nice hunting flattish with nice stalking and good numbers of leggy rangy reds lots of grass in places and some sweet clearings , bout 20 meters outta the hut door between two tree's is a black plastic drum buried me and my bro used to keep it stocked with tucker ..

----------


## Hunt4life

Up Te Tuhi Road  :Wink:  been there twice... Saw no deer and very little sign. Sigh

----------


## NZHTR

Yep that's the bugga mate it has been a wee while since we hunted that place , it used to be ok things change i guess . Kaimai's mite be average now but deer numbers are high around a lot of other parts of the country thankfully .

----------


## nevereadyfreddy

Which parts exactly :X X:

----------


## Spook

> Which parts exactly


All the parts where someone has shot an animal

----------


## possummatti

> Yep that's the bugga mate it has been a wee while since we hunted that place , it used to be ok things change i guess . Kaimai's mite be average now but deer numbers are high around a lot of other parts of the country thankfully .


Sounds lie Tahu track brother.
Not many deer there now though apparently theres a few goats in the area.

----------


## Spook

> Sounds lie Tahu track brother.
> Not many deer there now though apparently theres a few goats in the area.


Are you meaning the Tuahu Track?...the spot lighters keep going back there so they must be getting something for their troubles.

----------


## Spook

I was at around the 500 metre (asl) mark yesterday and was surprised at the amount of new grass growth that there was, usually this does not come until two weeks into September...the kowhai's have been in flower at the 200 metre mark for a week...you can read into this whatever you like but looks like an early spring.

----------


## NZHTR

Im looking forward ta spring growth both hunting wise , and buying in tukka for my nags is getting old quick .

----------


## possummatti

> Are you meaning the Tuahu Track?...the spot lighters keep going back there so they must be getting something for their troubles.


Yea thats probably the one.  Just down the road from thompsons right? 
By spotlighters do you mean in vehicles or on foot. I though that was doc land and my permit says no spotlighting?

----------


## Spook

> Yea thats probably the one.  Just down the road from thompsons right? 
> By spotlighters do you mean in vehicles or on foot. I though that was doc land and my permit says no spotlighting?


Spotlighters do the rolling country up and around the lakes (Killarney) by vehicle and the tops and clearings off Tuahu and the private land above the pines by foot...when they were felling the pines security patrolled the area, but since they have gone it has been open slather...locked gate don't stop them, they either have keys or just ramp their quads over the gates...As for DoC, yes a lot of the land is theirs but I have never heard of them policing it. Of course the spotlighters would not know of DoC's policy on "no spotlighting" as they probably have never seen a permit.

----------


## Hunt4life

About bloody time it was policed IMO

----------


## veitnamcam

Doc never used to care about spotlighters as they were doing them a favor removing pests.
Since a few high profile incidents they probably are more strict on it but how do you police it?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## possummatti

> Spotlighters do the rolling country up and around the lakes (Killarney) by vehicle and the tops and clearings off Tuahu and the private land above the pines by foot...when they were felling the pines security patrolled the area, but since they have gone it has been open slather...locked gate don't stop them, they either have keys or just ramp their quads over the gates...As for DoC, yes a lot of the land is theirs but I have never heard of them policing it. Of course the spotlighters would not know of DoC's policy on "no spotlighting" as they probably have never seen a permit.


interesting that there are deer down at the lakes. wouldn't have expected it. not really anyway to stop them I suppose . there will always be people out there that are exempt themselves to the rules

----------


## Spook

> interesting that there are deer down at the lakes. wouldn't have expected it. not really anyway to stop them I suppose . there will always be people out there that are exempt themselves to the rules


If you are ever heading that way, let me know and I will point you to an area that I have found productive over the years.

----------


## possummatti

> If you are ever heading that way, let me know and I will point you to an area that I have found productive over the years.


cheers Spook
are you a local around there mate or just a frequenter. last time i went up tuahu was just after duck shooting . me and my mate walked up to the hut at the top and stayed the night then headed along that west ridge for about 10km. saw a little bit of old goat sign but nothing pointing us towards any deer. recently i havent been out lately thou managed to get up thompsons a few weekends ago although cannot really venture much further than 5km either side of the track dues to me being only sixteen and prefer no to get too confident and finding myself in a predicament. im currently looking for a riffle as i will soon have my restricted drivers licence therefor i will be able to go up in my time rather than pesting mates to take me up. i have experience with riffles and have my firearms licence. would there be any particular riffle you would recomend to me as i will basically be hunting just the kaimais for now and being a student im a tight arse so dont have as much coin as you more experienced hunters. appreciate any help. thanks

----------


## Gapped axe

he frequents lots of strange places. haha and a local at others. I'm sorry Spook, had to bet Rushy and his apprentices

----------


## Pengy

some say he sleeps standing up

----------


## Gibo

Some say the stench of his feet rots a pair of crocs per day

----------


## possummatti

sounds to me he is the stig by the way your explaining him .

----------


## Gapped axe

Some say that he has a chip on his pocket knife, half way down on the blunt side

----------


## Gibo

> sounds to me he is the stig by the way your explaining him .


Not the stig, he is simply the spook!

----------


## possummatti

Very catchy

----------


## Toby

Spooks the stigs new zealand cousin

----------


## Spook

> cheers Spook
> are you a local around there mate or just a frequenter. last time i went up tuahu was just after duck shooting . me and my mate walked up to the hut at the top and stayed the night then headed along that west ridge for about 10km. saw a little bit of old goat sign but nothing pointing us towards any deer. recently i havent been out lately thou managed to get up thompsons a few weekends ago although cannot really venture much further than 5km either side of the track dues to me being only sixteen and prefer no to get too confident and finding myself in a predicament. im currently looking for a riffle as i will soon have my restricted drivers licence therefor i will be able to go up in my time rather than pesting mates to take me up. i have experience with riffles and have my firearms licence. would there be any particular riffle you would recomend to me as i will basically be hunting just the kaimais for now and being a student im a tight arse so dont have as much coin as you more experienced hunters. appreciate any help. thanks


Yeah pretty much local, I live on the lower slopes of Mt Motutapere...I have never hunted north of Tuahu track as I have heard deer numbers are low and where you have goats you wont have deer, pigs yes but deer, no...as for a choice of rifle on the tight budget to shoot the Kaimai's, I say .303. If you have a few dollars, then maybe .308. I used a .270 as my choice of firearm for many years until I had my STW built for me, but then that rifle was for a particular style of hunting. My advice is don't go under 7 mm until you have the confidence of placement of shot and good tracking skills as the Kaimai's are littered with the bones of lost animals. The Kaimai's is a hard place to track woundies and you need something that will put them down on the spot. Many on the forum will cry out in anguish but you asked for my opinion and you got it...opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one.

----------


## Gibo

Dont agree with your 'got goats you wont have deer' comment spook. Where I was hunting roar gone there was shit loads of both. Sometimes metres apart.

----------


## possummatti

> Yeah pretty much local, I live on the lower slopes of Mt Motutapere...I have never hunted north of Tuahu track as I have heard deer numbers are low and where you have goats you wont have deer, pigs yes but deer, no...as for a choice of rifle on the tight budget to shoot the Kaimai's, I say .303. If you have a few dollars, then maybe .308. I used a .270 as my choice of firearm for many years until I had my STW built for me, but then that rifle was for a particular style of hunting. My advice is don't go under 7 mm until you have the confidence of placement of shot and good tracking skills as the Kaimai's are littered with the bones of lost animals. The Kaimai's is a hard place to track woundies and you need something that will put them down on the spot. Many on the forum will cry out in anguish but you asked for my opinion and you got it...opinions are like arseholes, everyone has one.


cheers spook I appreciate your opinion.

----------


## Scouser

Some say, he has a third nipple (always erect) and that he was the inspiration for a 'Bond villain'.........

----------


## Scribe

> Dont agree with your 'got goats you wont have deer' comment spook. Where I was hunting roar gone there was shit loads of both. Sometimes metres apart.


And yet there are areas where there is almost a line through the Forest. Goats on one side and Deer on the other.

Deer are the ones that don't like sharing their grazing with other animals, they are always in the best paddock.

----------


## Gibo

> And yet there are areas where there is almost a line through the Forest. Goats on one side and Deer on the other.
> 
> Deer are the ones that don't like sharing their grazing with other animals, they are always in the best paddock.


I suspect it depends on the amount of feed available. I will admit this place could have easily sustained Dundee's entire herd for the year  :Wink:

----------


## Happy

> I suspect it depends on the amount of feed available. I will admit this place could have easily sustained Dundee's entire herd for the year


Was it hard climbing over the fence ???       :Thumbsup:   :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Was it hard climbing over the fence ???


Drove them flat  :Grin:

----------


## Gapped axe

some say that if you pronounce his name backwards, there's a mysterious message there. Some say that it's a cryptic message for the meaning of life

----------


## NZHTR

One of my hunting blocks in the Cntrl NI have goats and deer on the same grass clearings , guts an ridges  ,where the goats are you will the find deer , things must vary from place to place in the country id say  .

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of my hunting blocks in the Cntrl NI have goats and deer on the same grass clearings , guts an ridges  ,where the goats are you will the find deer , things must vary from place to place in the country id say  .


Yes I think so too, a property  have access to deer are NEVER with sheep yet will mingle with beef while @BRADS shoots deer in the middle of his flock of sheep.

----------


## Sniper

The place I hunted in Wanganui had deer and goats chilling out together. But I have heard of them not liking each other to.

----------


## JessicaChen

Woah, how immature can ya get? I just read the first two pages and already the immaturity is showing from the opening poster. Quite a disgusting attitude.

----------


## mohawk

> Woah, how immature can ya get? I just read the first two pages and already the immaturity is showing from the opening poster. Quite a disgusting attitude.


Some would concider him immature , but fuckwit seems closer too the truth IMO.

----------


## dave-m

Man this thread has got some mileage on it now!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BushHunter

> Man this thread has got some mileage on it now!!


Haha cant believe its still going and going and going ..............................

----------


## Dundee

It must be running on 'eveready' batteries but a great laugh and good read. :Grin:

----------


## Spook

We are all just keeping the topic alive in case Jimmy comes back

----------


## NZHTR

> Woah, how immature can ya get? I just read the first two pages and already the immaturity is showing from the opening poster. Quite a disgusting attitude.


If ya dont mind me asking howz the weather in H-town today JS

----------


## SJ159357

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering whether anyone has hunted the Kaimai ranges south of SH29?
I have heard the deer numbers are quite low below SH29 and I am wondering whether to bother going in there, or just hunt the ranges further north.
Any info would be greatly appreciated.
Cheers

----------


## Gibo

Old James, how we miss you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## SJ159357

Gave me a good laugh when i read it, i wonder how wild he would get ordering takeaways...

----------


## Gibo

> Gave me a good laugh when i read it, i wonder how wild he would get ordering takeaways...


Or calling an offshore helpdesk  :Wink:

----------


## JRW87

"Fuck do you honestly want tbis to get messy cunt." - hilarious! Sounds like some of the younger apprentices we have.

----------


## Rusky

No deer in the kaimais. Just mutated siberian hamsters out of control posing as deer.

----------


## madmaori

> Fuck all I asked was where's some good places


you little baby backed bitch...pick youre bottom lip off the deck and go for a walk in the bush somewhere,nz is loaded with deer retard
I would love to slap the shit outta you and teach you some manners boi!!!!!!
bloody keyboard warrior , I bet all the oldies on here would run rings around you even with their zimmer frames

----------


## Gibo

> you little baby backed bitch...pick youre bottom lip off the deck and go for a walk in the bush somewhere,nz is loaded with deer retard


Hes long gone bro

----------


## 300CALMAN

:Wtfsmilie:  just found this thread, CAN I HAVE A GO AT TROLLING TOO?...

Hey no one here wants to be MY friend! HaHa I'm just a retarded cat with a M203!!! Screw you all!!!

OK so that was entertaining... can you all tell me you best hunting spots  :Grin:

----------


## kidmac42

Ooh ohh me too! 
No one wants to friend me 
Where's the deer's at?

----------


## madmaori

> Hes long gone bro


Bloody peckerhead

----------


## Gibo

> Bloody peckerhead


Call me that again c*~t!!!  :Psmiley:  just kidding  :Grin:   he sure was

----------


## GNAR

Just go to some farmland down at Te Kuiti. Spotted heaps of deer there

----------


## Dundee

Permission first!

----------


## Comfortably_Numb

The guy is a complete waste of oxygen!

I bet he is not a hunter, just a dickhead trying to stir things up on here.

Mate of mine pulled a deformed spiker out of Whakamarama last weekend. He left the car at 11oclock AM, and was driving it up the track at 1pm..... the deer are there, just got to spend time in there, and not be some antagonistic prick trying to cheat ( or whatever)

----------


## POME

Whats going on! Some one else needs to start up a new controversial tread if this old one is being dragged up. Humm let me have a think. :Psmiley:

----------

